
The Numerical Renormalization Group (2016) - aroman_ro
https://compphys.go.ro/the-numerical-renormalization-group/
======
mlevental
after all these years I would love a simple explanation of what
renormalization group is (at the level of someone that knows non-relativistic
qm and has a rough understanding of second quantization)

~~~
abecedarius
Me too. FWIW I pointed out [https://www.amazon.com/Renormalization-Methods-
William-David...](https://www.amazon.com/Renormalization-Methods-William-
David-McComb/dp/0199236526) to an expert and they said it looked promising
(only based on that page).

~~~
mlevental
nice book. thank you

